# Drooling and Fear?



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My older dog (2yrs), Corona, has some fear issues with other dogs. We have a lovely off-leash park across the street that I've tried taking her to a few times.. the first couple times there were other dogs there and it was just not a good situation for her, she was terrified, to the point that she was drooling. So we cut that out.

This spring I've been trying to take her over when the park is empty.. she's still clearly not comfortable.

Anyway, now that Aria has had her second set of shots, I took both of them over this morning. The park was empty, and though they didn't really play, they both wandered around and explored and peed everywhere lol. Three different dogs came in, but they were all super quiet (the first two barely even looked at my girls) and not aggressive or anything. Corona seemed shy and a bit uncomfortable, but not terrified... yet she still ended up drooling.

Just last week a friend of mine was puppy-sitting for me, and both my girls got along great with her doxie, there were no problems.

I'm just stumped. At what point do I just give up and say "she's never going to be a social dog"?

I'm trying very hard to keep Aria from going down the same path.. we start puppy gymboree classes next week..


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Even with lots and lots of socialization some dogs will never become social butterflies. Sometimes they find a dog or two that they enjoy playing with and pass on everyone else. For me, that's OK as I don't force my dogs to interact with other dogs on a daily basis or even monthly at dog parks or daycare.


----------



## Anamarea (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello... when I first brought my puppy home, he was drooling soooooo much. I was adopting him from a very unfriendly house. I brought him to my Vet right away to be examed. He was underfed and completely matted fur (it is about 2 1/2 in. long) She said some dogs just do that when they are scared, and that they grow out of it. I bring him nearly everywhere with me, to work and such, and it did take him about 2 weeks for him to realize that I was not driving him to another family. (well, that's what I thought he was thinking lol) The drooling slowely dimished. He really just had to get used to it, I couldn't just not go to work, and Im sure he would rather come with me than sit in his crate alone at home for 10 hours. Hope your little one gets over it too


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not really sure what you're asking in this thread, but yes, drooling can be indicative of a dog feeling insecure or fearful. If that's the only sign your dog is showing at a given moment, I wouldn't worry TOO much about it. Just watch her body language and such. Is she food motivated?

Listen.. just because your dog can't play offleash with other dogs does NOT mean she can never be social at all. What it does mean, though, is that a stressful environment like a dog park is too much for her right now. And it may ALWAYS be too much for her. But that doesn't mean she can't learn to tolerate other dogs, at least, and behave around them.

After an unfortunate mishap with another dog, I have had alot of success introducing Marge to the same few dogs over and over again. As time went on, she built up relationships with them and thus was comfortable. Now, a couple of months later, we are starting to introduce brand new dogs again.


----------

